# Poll: Kill chart



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lets see how many people like the kill charts.


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

How do you know where to go layout hunting?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

you can get full kill charts after season. you should look into that to plan out your year.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i know 3 other guys that use them extensively and do really well by using historical data with current conditions to make their picks. novel concept i know...whoda thunk.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Seriously. What good does a kill chart do for you on the day of the draw?


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

It helps speed up the draw that's about it. You don't have 40 people coming up asking where to go. I've also got burned by them, drawing last place shooting birds and then never being able to get back into that zone for another week.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Right. But what good does the kill chart do? Different areas are hot at different times. Let’s just say X for example. It was super hot early on and killed a lot of birds. It’s dead now. Kill chart shows that zone with big numbers....but it was all the first week. Dead as can be now. People who have done zero homework see those numbers and go in there. Don’t shoot crap. They just wasted a hunt.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Remember you 2, it is called MANAGED area. It is not your private hunt club. Therefore, state should provide all information possible to make the area enjoyable to all Michiganders and couple of locals should have nothing to say about it. I just want to know where kid went.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Remember you 2, it is called MANAGED area. It is not your private hunt club. Therefore, state should provide all information possible to make the area enjoyable to all Michiganders and couple of locals should have nothing to say about it. I just want to know where kid went.


but the information does nothing to help you that day at the draw. Your poll shows that wayyyyy more people agree with us than you. You appear to be the only lazy one who doesn’t want to actually learn how to hunt an area.

Again, I live 1.5 hours away. I am in no way a local.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

he still doesn't understand that by putting up kill charts...it encourages people to lie about their kill (it happens way more than you think).

guys lay a limit down in a field/zone, the last thing they want to announce to the world is where they did it as they will be at the draw the next day trying to get in there again.

this equals bad information for the biologists, screws up tons of things. no kill charts and all of sudden the get real numbers about the area. This is why you should look at kills by zone and what species in the end of the year totals....because they are very accurate.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

oh and scout before you hunt. or even better yet...instead of pissing everyone off, try to make friends with them so they give you info when you request it (like an area that is killing birds).  sometimes its easier to paddle downstream with friends instead of paddling up stream alone.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> Seriously. What good does a kill chart do for you on the day of the draw?


Honestly it is more about a sense that you are being give the most info possible to be as successful as everyone else. It is a fairness thing with alot if people. The information is there and.it used to be available now it isn't so people feel cheated and there is a sense of not being as in the know as others.....to me that is the bottom line.

I think your point is very valid and the information on kill charts probably does someone alot less good than they think it does. If that is truly the case (and i believe you are right) why take them away at all. Why not appease those that want them. It isnt like marking the board with the kill chart was a big deal. They already compile the information. If it makes people enjoy the bingos and feel they are getting valuable information when they arent....let them at it. 

Its the fighting about it that doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

so biologists got bad information in the last 30 years or so because you 2 do not to report your kills. Remember, when you are in a hot zone, all zones around you see that and report it to their buddies. That is why that zone goes first in next day draw.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> he still doesn't understand that by putting up kill charts...it encourages people to lie about their kill (it happens way more than you think).
> 
> guys lay a limit down in a field/zone, the last thing they want to announce to the world is where they did it as they will be at the draw the next day trying to get in there again.
> 
> this equals bad information for the biologists, screws up tons of things. no kill charts and all of sudden the get real numbers about the area. This is why you should look at kills by zone and what species in the end of the year totals....because they are very accurate.


Liars gonna lie. You said yourself the info is available eventually anyway. A guy that lied before is still going to lie. 

To me its like the mandatory buck registration argumentm. People think one regulation will change everything. Those that want to lie will always lie regardless.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lots of assumptions there. And accusations. Mostly wrong.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> Honestly it is more about a sense that you are being give the most info possible to be as successful as everyone else. It is a fairness thing with alot if people. The information is there and.it used to be available now it isn't so people feel cheated and there is a sense of not being as in the know as others.....to me that is the bottom line.
> 
> I think your point is very valid and the information on kill charts probably does someone alot less good than they think it does. If that is truly the case (and i believe you are right) why take them away at all. Why not appease those that want them. It isnt like marking the board with the kill chart was a big deal. They already compile the information. If it makes people enjoy the bingos and feel they are getting valuable information when they arent....let them at it.
> 
> Its the fighting about it that doesnt make sense to me.


So we have to appease the lazy people like Sami? No way. How is that fair to me or anyone else that puts in work all season? Look. Kill charts aren’t coming back. They will never come back. Whining about them will do nothing.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

The kill charts are still posted at the end of the year in the Area Managers reports so I'm not sure why this is still such a big issue for some people.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lefty421 said:


> The kill charts are still posted at the end of the year in the Area Managers reports so I'm not sure why this is still such a big issue for some people.


And that is accurate information. It’s not hard to look at end of year reports and put two and two together to help you with the following year. If wonderboy would have at least done that he would have never ever ever chosen 61. But he couldn’t even put that little bit of homework in. So now he’s mad because he got his butt kicked out there and wants OUR information handed to him in real time? No way.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DirtySteve said:


> Liars gonna lie. You said yourself the info is available eventually anyway. A guy that lied before is still going to lie.
> 
> To me its like the mandatory buck registration argumentm. People think one regulation will change everything. Those that want to lie will always lie regardless.


nope. 

this like a guy that leaves his doors unlocked and gets stuff stolen all the time...so they say hey lock your doors....all of sudden his stuff doesn't get stolen. its the same concept.

you take away the advantage or incentive, it changes behavior. its pretty simple science.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

What’s a kill chart?


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

If you lie about it and get caught you should be banned for 2 years. There's no consequences for all of the cheating and lying that people do. It's the same people lying about it and I've seen them come in with 12 and only put 3 on the card. You watch party after party try to get multiple cards and nothing happens to them except pointing out the obvious that your son already got the card. If you look stupid and pretend to call someone you just walk away.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not sure how it is at all other managed areas, but I hunted Shiawassee (and NP) quite a bit until the last few years. I found that there is/are a core group/s of hunters who do the most killing. They put in their time, scout and live and breathe duck hunting, and maximize their opportunities in that managed area. They are constantly working their network of contacts, paying as much attention to what zones are banging away, even in zones and fields a long ways away. They generally know what zones the "players" take and listen for shooting. If they get a bad draw, they will queue up in a bad spot in a good field to observe for a day. It's an impressive level of dedication to the sport they love. And it can be difficult to break into that core group. I was fortunate to befriend one of the "players" and benefitted from his knowledge and ties into the network. He moved on and I hunted solo for a few years. Much more difficult to be successful without the hardcore scouting and information. I will admit that I used the kill charts extensively, trying to glean trends from the last week or so of information. Without them you have to rely on the other tools in your kit. For a guy like me, who lives a ways away, doesn't scout extensively and splits time between ducks, deer and fishing, I know I'm not going to hit a home run every time out. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Feather Mucker said:


> I'm not sure how it is at all other managed areas, but I hunted Shiawassee (and NP) quite a bit until the last few years. I found that there is/are a core group/s of hunters who do the most killing. They put in their time, scout and live and breathe duck hunting, and maximize their opportunities in that managed area. They are constantly working their network of contacts, paying as much attention to what zones are banging away, even in zones and fields a long ways away. They generally know what zones the "players" take and listen for shooting. If they get a bad draw, they will queue up in a bad spot in a good field to observe for a day. It's an impressive level of dedication to the sport they love. And it can be difficult to break into that core group. I was fortunate to befriend one of the "players" and benefitted from his knowledge and ties into the network. He moved on and I hunted solo for a few years. Much more difficult to be successful without the hardcore scouting and information. I will admit that I used the kill charts extensively, trying to glean trends from the last week or so of information. Without them you have to rely on the other tools in your kit. For a guy like me, who lives a ways away, doesn't scout extensively and splits time between ducks, deer and fishing, I know I'm not going to hit a home run every time out. I'm okay with that.


this is pretty accurate on everything. also like to point out...a lot of the regulars hes referring to are not local. but they network and use each other to scout off of.

one of the guys that does most of the killing there is actually a harsens local.


----------

